# Creamed Honey



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am new to beekeeping and live in an area where Canola abounds. My nearest neighbor is a mile away and there are probably 1000 acres of Canola within a 2 mile radius of me.

My understanding is that Canola honey is great but sugars very quickly. This makes it a good candidate for creaming??? 

How does one "cream" honey? Is it as simple as whipping the heck out of it?

Thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Look in the "For Sale" section under Spun Honey they have been kicking it around for several weeks now


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I recently made my first batch of creamed honey. I used a recipe from another forum discussion which worked like a charm. I used 2 quarts of liquid honey and about 1/2 pound of store bought creamed honey. Mix it all together for 10 minutes with a kitchen beater in a power drill. Let sit 24 hours for the air bubbles to rise to the top. Press a layer of plastic wrap firmly into the layer of foam. Remove the plastic and the entire layer of foam comes off with it in one shot. Pour into containers and refrigerate. After 4 days, it was completely crystallized. It really does spread like margarine at room temperature but does not drip. Since it was made with dark honey, it's nearly as dark as peanut butter. It had a very creamy texture and retained most all the flavor of the original honey.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

What do you do with the foam?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I tossed it, but I suppose you could scrape it off the plastic and eat it on toast.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Or you could put it out for the bees. I'll bet they'd enjoy some creamed honey for a change.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Canola honey creams very well, but I have found that it will "rock up" or go from creamed to hard upon occasion. I also find the crystals a little coarser than clover or alfalfa. If I'm creaming honey that I know is mostly canola, I'll actually cream it twice, it smoothes out a bit better and still stays a litte runny.

If you ever get the chance to cream sunflower honey, do it. It's very smooth on the tounge and has a marvelous pale golden color.

John Russell


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

> I also find the crystals a little coarser


Sorry John, but I have to disagree on the crystal size you speak of. The size of the crystals and texture of your finished product are directly related to the seed you use to start the process. The finer the grain of crystals you start with, the finer your product will finish.


----------

